# Message for Moldie



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:I'm back. It's been a wild l-l/2 weeks since the move, but I'm glad to say that I'm finally settling in to my new home. The weather has been bitterly cold in Ontario. I am very happy with my new home. Just getting use to the new noises. The FM has been not too good. Have you ever had pain in your chest, where you find it difficult to breathe and it feels itchy. I've had this for 2 weeks now. Some days it seems to get worse. I'm keeping this message short today, but I will talk to you soon. By the way isn't your birthday coming up soon. Happy Birthday. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad your settled in weener. Sorry to here your fibro is worse though. Moving is very stressful, physically, mentally, and emotionally. The weather probably isn't helping either. They say that cold weather changes is an assault to the immune system. I used to get short of breath running in the cold. Otherwise I only get mild exertional short of breath. My chest pain is usually related to my neck and shoulder problem. The pain occurs below the left clavicle in a soft tissue area between the upper ribs. It sometimes just aches there and goes through to the back, but often if I press on it, it is very tender and sore there as it is in my upper left back.Thanks for the birthday wish. How did you know? Was it on the IBS Meeting board birthdays posting, or my "Bloom Where You're Planted" posting here perhaps? When is yours?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Just taking a break from unpacking. I'm almost there. There are still boxes in the garage, but I'm not too worried about them. It is so darn cold out, I would turn into a popsicle in short time.You mentioned in one of your e-mails that you are a water sign and that your birthday was at the end of January. You must be an Aquarian. As for myself, my birthday is at the end of October, which makes me a Scorpio. I have a lot of Libra tendencies. My husband says that I can't make up my mind, I don't like any form of vulgarity and I like everything to be harmonious. On the other hand I do have some Scorpio traits.I am seeing a new chiropractor tomorrow and am looking for a new family physician. I'm a little nervous about finding a good physician who understands fibro. The area I moved to is quite understaffed with doctors. I don't want to be pickey, but I do want to choose the right doctor. What do you think, and how should I approach this when I'm calling to make an appointment.If anyone else has some feedback as to how to look for a doctor, please let me know. I am also seeing a gastroenterologist at the end of March to make sure that everything is OK down there. The IBS is still here and I want it checked out.I can't wait til spring arrives. The fibro always gets better when the weather gets better. Spring arrives in this part of Ontario 2 weeks earlier than where I use to live. I'm already thinking about what to grow in my garden this year. Do you do any gardening?Anyways, I'll talk to you soon.


----------

